# Ex-karate school worker convicted of molesting teen girl



## Bill Mattocks (Jul 23, 2009)

http://www.sun-sentinel.com/news/lo...-teacher-molestation-bn072209,0,1532619.story


> SUNRISE - A former karate school leader has been found guilty of molesting a teenage girl at his Sunrise home, Broward court records show.
> 
> Francisco Capellan, 44, was arrested in April 2007, after he gave the teenager a massage at his home, according to police. He then fondled her and performed a sex act on her, a police arrest report said.


----------



## Carol (Jul 23, 2009)

That's a misleading headline.

More like karate school owner that has lost his business now that he is a convicted felon.

But, once again, no reported priors on this guy, right?  So he must have been OK.


----------

